# Need Help, What Is This?



## stogie1020 (Sep 10, 2019)

Overseeded Rye on top of scalped Bermuda, and this started to appear. The Bermuda is dormant in my test patch, so I don't think it's Bermuda poking through (someone had previously posted it may have been the Bermuda).

I sprayed Ortho Weed B Gone (had some laying around) with 2.4% Quinclorac on it last week, and it looks as healthy as ever this week.

Any ideas what this is?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Looks like bermuda to me too.


----------



## stogie1020 (Sep 10, 2019)

Dang. I am surprised it is still so vibrant on this side of the lawn, while dormant on the other side, but maybe the ground is warmer on this side...

I guess I will stop trying to kill it!


----------

